# Install additional distribution sets



## hirohitosan (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi there.
I updated my freebsd ad now I have 7.1-RELEASE-p4.
How can I install additional distribution sets, like sources, etc.?
I tried with sysinstall but when I selected "media" I got

```
Warning:  Can't find the `7.1-RELEASE-p4' distribution on this FTP server.
```
I have the similar message if I try to install from CD/DVD

thx!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

Unless you edited /etc/make.conf or src.conf you already build and installed a full installation when you updated to -p4.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 6, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Unless you edited /etc/make.conf or src.conf you already build and installed a full installation when you updated to -p4.


I'm sorry. It's not very clear for me. 

I updated to -p4 like this:

```
# freebsd-update fetch 
# freebsd-update install
```
My make.conf looks like:
	
	



```
cat make.conf
# added by use.perl 2009-04-03 17:53:20
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```
and I don't have any /etc/src.conf

My /usr/src is empty
I started sysyinstall and chose to install additional distribution sets, like media I chose FTP server, and I get that message.


----------



## vivek (Apr 6, 2009)

You can use cvsup to grab latest source code and base system.

Use portsnap to grab latest ports and patched application port files.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2009)

IIRC: if you don't have all distributions installed, freebsd-update will inquire about them, using the 'does this look ok?' question. There you can add missing parts, if any.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

Which distribution set would you like to add?


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 6, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Which distribution set would you like to add?


"base" and "kernels"


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

Set up csup and it'll bring in both. You don't need something in /usr/src for that.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 6, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Set up csup and it'll bring in both. You don't need something in /usr/src for that.


well here's my problem:
I want to mount an ext2fs. For this I want to add ext2fs kernel module (since currently available does not support inode sizes higher than 128, and my disto use 256).
I ask about this here.
As I understood from there I have to:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/src/sys/gnu/fs
# patch < ~user/ext2fs.diff
# cd /usr/src/sys/modules/ext2fs
# make install clean
```
For this I wanted to Install additional distribution sets


----------



## tangram (Apr 6, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> well here's my problem:
> I want to mount an ext2fs. For this I want to add ext2fs kernel module (since currently available does not support inode sizes higher than 128, and my disto use 256).
> I ask about this here.
> As I understood from there I have to:
> ...



And SirDice pointed you to the right direction.

To fecth the source code one uses csup:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/cvsup.html

Afterwards apply your patch and next you need to rebuilding world:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/synching.html


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

You will need to use csup anyway because you've already updated your -RELEASE to -RELEASE-p4. The distribution sets will contain -RELEASE not -RELEASE-p4.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you guys!
I prepared a csup file in /root/src-supfile like this:

```
*default host=cvsup2.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix

*default compress

src-all
```
and run

```
# csup -g -L 2 /root/src-supfile
```
and it's start installing ... now I'm waiting to finish


----------



## tangram (Apr 6, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> Thank you guys!
> I prepared a csup file in /root/src-supfile like this:
> 
> ```
> ...



Hmm... did you intend to move to 8-CURRENT? Because that supfile points to it.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 7, 2009)

*Please?*



			
				hirohitosan said:
			
		

> Thank you guys!
> I prepared a csup file in /root/src-supfile like this:
> 
> ```
> ...


Based on your current level of expertise, you do *not* want to do that.
Change
	
	



```
*default release=cvs tag=.
```
to
	
	



```
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_1
```
and go from there.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 7, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Hmm... did you intend to move to 8-CURRENT? Because that supfile points to it.


well, I didn't want to move to 8-CURRENT. I just wanted to install sources.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 7, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> ```
> *default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_1
> ```
> and go from there.


thanks. should I delete /usr/src before doing that?

And if we're here, for updating my ports I use the following /root/ports-supfile:

```
*default host=cvsup2.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix

*default compress

ports-all
```

should I change _*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_1_?
thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2009)

For the ports use tag=. for src use tag=RELENG_7_1.


----------



## tangram (Apr 7, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> thanks. should I delete /usr/src before doing that?
> 
> And if we're here, for updating my ports I use the following /root/ports-supfile:
> 
> ...



If you want to track the errata branch use this supfile to pull src and ports:


```
*default host=cvsup2.uk.freebsd.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_1
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
ports-all tag=.
```

To update the ports collection don't mix portsnap and csup. Choose and stick to one.

And if you pulled 8-CURRENT source it's better to remove the contents of /usr/src/.

Did you actually installed the kernel and world from 8-CURRENT? If so you can't downgrade I'm afraid.

Oh... and you don't even need a supfile to pull src with csup. Do take a look to the Handbook links I've posted.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 7, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Did you actually installed the kernel and world from 8-CURRENT?


No I did'n.
Thanks!


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 7, 2009)

*crash ...*

I installed sources using c sup. After that I apply the ext2fs kernel module.

I succeeded  to mount the ext2fs in rw.

I start to copy some files from UFS to EXT2 and suddenly the system crash. Everything was frozen so I had to push the reset button. 

I thought that it happens because I mount the EXT2 FS in rw. So I restart in Linux and I tried to mount the UFS FS in Linux, but I couldn't. I search in some Linux forums but I couldn't find how to mount UFS fs, or if it's possible.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 8, 2009)

Sadly, the easiest way is to have a common FAT partition shared between linux & freebsd.  Both sets of developers complain about the "moving target" of the other, for some reason, but everybody seems to know FAT[16|32].


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2009)

If you only want to copy files from the ext2 partition try to mount it read-only.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanx guys!
Finally I followed fronclynne's sugestion and I shrink the BSD and Linux partitions and create a fat32 shared partition.


----------



## BuSerD (Apr 10, 2009)

*Just a heads up*

You can install the kernel sources from a CD after you have updated to a later release version;

sysintall --> Options --> Release Name

Edit the release name to match that of the cd which is 7.1-RELEASE from the current name of 7.1-RELEASE-p4

After that run freebsd-update fetch just to be sure still patched.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 10, 2009)

BuSerD said:
			
		

> After that run freebsd-update fetch just to be sure still patched.



thanks!

after all this should I change the Release Name back to 7.1 RELEASE-p4, or I can just leave it?


----------



## BuSerD (Apr 15, 2009)

I will revert back on its own.  But if you want to check just go back into the sysinstall and you'll see that it has gone back to -p4


----------

